# Are these abs or just flab rolls?



## azzu (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi ive been cutting for about 5-6 weeks now and it looks like my abs might be poking through slightly, but im worried im kidding myself and its just creases in my skin/rolls. what do you think? I weight 11 stone 3 and my waist is 31.5 inches at the navel. I know my muscle mass is low but the idea is to cut down to about 10% then gain slowly without too much fat. How much more weight do you think id need to lose to get to around 10%ish? Also sorry for poor pics just took it on my phone i know the lighting is casting shadows making me probably look leaner than i am.

Thanks for any replies


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Look like abs to me mate.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

ABS, but obv have a covering of skin. and a small bit of fat. they would become more defined and obvious if you were say 6% body fat.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

If i was you mate i would just start clean bulking now.

You won't put on that much fat.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Abs


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice tattoos... Get bigger, abs are gay


----------



## azzu (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. I do wanna get bigger definately, and most definately dont wanna be just another skinny guy with abs. The only thing is i used to be quite fat, 14 stone 7 pushing towards a 40 inch waist, zero muscle and im scared of looking anything like that ever again. I know that when i eventually bulk up im gonna put on a bit of fat and thats ok, i just want to make sure im really lean before i start so that at the end of my bulk im not too much of a fat ass.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Look like abs to me.

Personally I wouldn't be cutting right now. I'd be eating everything that wasn't nailed down. Need to have a good base to cut to if you get my drift.

Definitely not having a dig at you though. Just saying what i'd do.

Nice tats by the way. :thumbup1:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Ah ok. Got you.

Well done on the progress so far. Seems like a sensible way to go about it.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> . I'd be eating everything that wasn't nailed down. . :thumbup1:


then eat everything that is nailed down.

then eat the nails

:lol:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

protein-high

carbs- low/mod

fats- mod/high and you'll be fine won't put on any or hardly any fat mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Defo abs, can even see quite difined seratus(look a bit like ribs below armpit)


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

ABS, but I have to say, "abs under 13st don't really count" as a friend of mine said once, I'm not trying to be picky with you, but I honestly think you should forget the cutting for later, and start adding mass and size eating/training properly (which I'm not saying you ain't!) :thumb:

build yourself a diet to add some nice kg and cm, but add some cardio IMO. :thumbup1:


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Nice tattoos... Get bigger, abs are gay


 :thumb:


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

abs. Stop cutting IMO. Train hard -deads,bench,squats,dips,military presses is all you need now for at least 2 years. :rockon:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Start bulking mate, you're at a good stage to do so now.

Btw, I thought you had a pirate style pegleg, but it's just the end of your bed.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Lol at the peg leg comment. Abs mate. Start eating and cover them up  I wouldn't be cutting if I were you.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

start bulking train hard eat clean but no over the top clean when you dont eat anything but lettuce and tuna  their defo abs time to bulk mate good luck to ya


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

nah your a fat bastard mate..


----------



## azzu (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks again everybody, its given me something to think about. Definately boosted my confidence knowing theyre abs. If i did start a bulk would a 1 pound a week gain be good or too much? Id like to keep my waist measurement under 34 is this realistic? I tried bulking a while back but made the mistake of eating way too much of the wrong stuff and got fat quickly. this time i plan on taking it slow, gradually upping the calories until i start to gain steadily.


----------



## azzu (Feb 27, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Start bulking mate, you're at a good stage to do so now.
> 
> Btw, I thought you had a pirate style pegleg, but it's just the end of your bed.


lol made me laugh :thumbup1:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Put your scales in the bin.

Use the mirror or photos every month to judge your progress.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

sounds like youve got a decent plan obviously you couldnt expect a pound a week of muscle though :/


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

You look like you could do with a good meal mate 

Defo abs though :thumb:


----------



## azzu (Feb 27, 2010)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> sounds like youve got a decent plan obviously you couldnt expect a pound a week of muscle though :/


Yeah i figured as much thats why i thought 1 pound a week may be too much but half a pound seems too low and hard to measure consistently. Maybe a gain of 2-3 pounds a month would be better and more accurate as weekly weigh ins fluctuate way too much


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Your lean fella, great base to start from :0)


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

azzu said:


> Yeah i figured as much thats why i thought 1 pound a week may be too much but half a pound seems too low and hard to measure consistently. Maybe a gain of 2-3 pounds a month would be better and more accurate as weekly weigh ins fluctuate way too much


if i could gain a solid half pound of muscle a week id be mr o by now  half a pound is a lot natty A LOT


----------



## azzu (Feb 27, 2010)

sully807 said:


> if i could gain a solid half pound of muscle a week id be mr o by now  half a pound is a lot natty A LOT


lol well i guess i should be shooting for a 2 lb a month gain to keep fat low then? Thats still 24 lbs in a year if i do it correctly only a small amount will be fat right?


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

id be very happy with that, its been said before though.. chuck the scales n use the mirror, 6 weekly measurements and a photolog to track progress, weight means nothing in the long run, i could drop two lbs taking a ****


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't get hung up on weight.

Take photo's of yourself every month for comparison.

Getting porky = trim carbs back a little/increase cardio.

Progress slowing = increase cals/less cardio.

No harm in keeping an eye on the scales but I wouldn't be judging my progress by weight alone if you get me. :thumbup1:


----------



## azzu (Feb 27, 2010)

lol just read what i put half pound a week is 2 pound a month :innocent:


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

no harm in shooting for it, but any gain is a gain so dont beat yourself up if you dont get that much a week mate weight is nothing as i said before


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

EAT SOME FOOD MATE

you fill fill out and give off a leaner look anyhow if you keep ur bf levels low mate... eat train sleep grow!
​


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

use the mirror to judge your progress not the scales actually use your strengh as a measure if your getting stronger in your workouts your on the right road dont worry to much about weight you may be heavier one day than the next just because you have eaten more food or carrying more water


----------



## azzu (Feb 27, 2010)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> use your strengh as a measure if your getting stronger in your workouts your on the right road


How much strength gains should i expect typically? if training in the 8-12 rep range would an extra few reps per week be good progress? in the past i have made progress this way by adding maybe as little as 1 rep per set, so last week i may have managed three sets of 9, if this week i do three sets of 10 is that considered good progress or slow?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

azzu said:


> Hi ive been cutting for about 5-6 weeks now and it looks like my abs might be poking through slightly, but im worried im kidding myself and its just creases in my skin/rolls. what do you think? I weight 11 stone 3 and my waist is 31.5 inches at the navel. I know my muscle mass is low but the idea is to cut down to about 10% then gain slowly without too much fat. How much more weight do you think id need to lose to get to around 10%ish? Also sorry for poor pics just took it on my phone i know the lighting is casting shadows making me probably look leaner than i am.
> 
> Thanks for any replies


definitely ABs... I'd say your body fat was around 11-12%. If you want to gain from a position of low bodyfat there's no reason why not. The whole point of training is to look the way you want to and not how anyone else thinks you should look... and if you want to maintain a lean-ish look all the time then do it.

Personally, with the lean look in mind, I wouldn't look either to cut or aggresively bulk from your b/fat level... I'd do a clean bulk with a very slight caloric surplus that only causes a very slow fat gain. If you are training properly you will grow muscle this way, and can adjust your body composition by throwing in some extra cardio every few months to keep body fat gains in check if you consider them to be a problem.


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

azzu said:


> How much strength gains should i expect typically?


no one can answer this question with any degree of accuracy as gains are dependent on so many factors - diet routine genetics age etc etc. All that can be said is that if you keep lifting more, reps or weight, week on week you will get stronger - if you eat enough you will also get bigger.

try looking at this site and following the routine there for 6 months. It will give you some structure and give you a base to work from in future.

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/


----------



## londonflex (Sep 28, 2010)

Legit abs.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

azzu said:


> How much strength gains should i expect typically? if training in the 8-12 rep range would an extra few reps per week be good progress? in the past i have made progress this way by adding maybe as little as 1 rep per set, so last week i may have managed three sets of 9, if this week i do three sets of 10 is that considered good progress or slow?


as long as your reps are increasing whether it be 1 per workout or 5 per workout something positive is happening if your getting stronger you will eventually get bigger


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

one thing to be carefull with is playing with your carbs alot while checking the scales, increasing your carbs drasticly for a few days then checking the scale and you've put on 6 pounds can **** with ones mind lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I would keep cutting for another 8 weeks there is another stone to come off.

Then bulk up very slowly ie 1lb per month.

Look ripped and gain.


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Yep those are defo ABS!! lucky Sod I want some!!


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

azzu said:


> Thanks guys. I do wanna get bigger definately, and most definately dont wanna be just another skinny guy with abs. The only thing is i used to be quite fat, 14 stone 7 pushing towards a 40 inch waist, zero muscle and im scared of looking anything like that ever again. I know that when i eventually bulk up im gonna put on a bit of fat and thats ok, i just want to make sure im really lean before i start so that at the end of my bulk im not too much of a fat ass.


I want to know what you did to loose all that weight!! Anyway, great work you have a great frame to start building on.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

abs mate, get bulking


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

Abs mate. and a decent set of em too- As suggested above, start bulking ASAP. You'll be starting from a decent frame atm! :bounce:


----------



## azzu (Feb 27, 2010)

Been bulking 3 weeks now, well when i say bulking im slowly upping my cals whilst monitoring my waist size. im at 3800 clean cals right now and all is good. weigh in/measure on monday and depending on what i see i may end up adding more cals. i work in a busy warehouse which is quite active work so i need a lot more food than somebody who just works at a desk. lifts are getting stronger im adding reps or weight every week so far so good


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

the OP looks like frank carter from the gallows


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

ofcourse they're abs! you bastard!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

mate EAT. They are abs but your looking like you belong in a concentration camp.


----------

